# Remaining Deer Tags



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

I have notice there are alot of remaining deer tags. Please do your part to thin the herd and take as many deer as you can use, or you can even set up donating to deer meat to shelters as well.

Number of Licenses Available - Updated 101204 
Unit 
Deer Choice 
Number Available 
1 B 1515 
2C B 15 
2D B 1388 
2E B 322 
2F1 B 2217 
2G B 464 
2G2 B 25 
2H B 308 
2J2 B 1874 
2K2 B 1063 
2L B 606 
3A1 B 879 
3A2 B 754 
3A4 B 360 
3B1 D 933 
3B2 D 46 
3E2 D 55 
3F1 D 552 
3F2 D 366 
4E D 41 
4F D 182

Thank you,
Darrin
Spoiler92

:beer: 
:sniper: [/b]


----------

